# Identify Merckx Frame?



## travislee (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a chance to buy this frame but would like to know what model and year it is. The frame serial is A 1086 E and the fork is stamped with OR 7. Does anyone have an idea what it is? I cant find any information from the serial online. Any info would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

This site should help. It may be a Professional. Based on the flat fork crown, full length external brake cable housing, and over the bottom bracket derailleur cable routing, I'm guessing it was from the early 80's. However I'm sure there are greater experts than myself who may chime in with more info. Good luck!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*early 80s*

Merckx Professional most likely. It doesn't have the script at the top of the chainstays so my guess is it is transition from 1st Gen to 2nd. Kind of version 1.5


----------



## travislee (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome! thanks for the info


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Did you mean top of the seat stays instead? It does have the Merckx logo/script on the top of the seat stays.


atpjunkie said:


> Merckx Professional most likely. It doesn't have the script at the top of the chainstays so my guess is it is transition from 1st Gen to 2nd. Kind of version 1.5


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like the one thats on the bay right now


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

You are right. I'm sure it is


Mapearso said:


> looks like the one thats on the bay right now


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

The odd thing about that frame is the missing brazed cable guide on the crank side for the front derailleur.

The braze-on tab for the derailleur is there (I think that is original), but not the guide, & it looks like it may have gone missing before the repaint.

Anyone have an idea where one could find such a guide?

Also, if it is a version 1.5 professional (as I also think it is, in that has the stamped EM on the seat stay caps, and not the script "Eddy Merckx" of version 1), what is the likely tubing.

I think the later ones were SL / SLX and some (?all) earlier frames were Reynolds 531....but for this one?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

They made a 85 753 Professional, but mine has cable guides under the bottom bracket. And a sloping fork crown.


paredown said:


> The odd thing about that frame is the missing brazed cable guide on the crank side for the front derailleur.
> 
> The braze-on tab for the derailleur is there (I think that is original), but not the guide, & it looks like it may have gone missing before the repaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes, sorry*



martinrjensen said:


> Did you mean top of the seat stays instead? It does have the Merckx logo/script on the top of the seat stays.


top of seat stays
no graphics on chainstays

over the BB cable routing was typically on the earlier frames

so you have an 85 w/ script, under the BB routing and a sloping fork
wild, post pix


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Here ya go*

My 85 Pro. this is an old pic but the only difference is I put on Vittoria tires and a second bottle cage









More pictures of the whole bike and a repair I had to do here: https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Bike Merckx 753/


atpjunkie said:


> top of seat stays
> no graphics on chainstays
> 
> over the BB cable routing was typically on the earlier frames
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Nice pics*



travislee said:


> awesome! thanks for the info


I checked the page, yours has the EM logos at the top of the Seatstays. Check the other thread for the script. Yours looks classic mid 80s (2nd generation)


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*My mistake*

I was mixing up script with the logo. I didn't know that they did the two styles, I thought all were the logo (like mine) opps....


atpjunkie said:


> I checked the page, yours has the EM logos at the top of the Seatstays. Check the other thread for the script. Yours looks classic mid 80s (2nd generation)


----------

